# Is my plan to migrate to Canada workable?



## bisurah (Oct 28, 2011)

I am an unmarried Indian working in Dubai. I have gone through innumerable sources both web and people based respectively
and have arrived at a conclusion to migrate to Canada. Me and my partner have a devised a 'plan' that we think could make it
a little hassle free. My gf will be enrolling into a Toronto university for her MBA, finish her program and find a job while I continue 
to work in Dubai. When she gets her green card we plan to get married. Then she returns back to Canada while I continue my 
job in Dubai. We then plan to have our kid born in Canada and only after that will I move in with her. By then I will be able to save 
enough money for us. I have heard from people in Dubai that as soon as a person gets a green card they continue to work in Dubai
and enter Canada once in 6 months to keep their status alive. Is this possible?

I would appreciate any guidance and help from expatriates, Canadians, aliens, anyone in this universe. Thank you


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

You guys definitely put a lot of thought into your plan, the one downside I see is you guys are spending a lot of time apart, but if y'all are fine with that. I don't know how long it takes to get a Canadian pr, so consider that.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2011)

bisurah said:


> I am an unmarried Indian working in Dubai. I have gone through innumerable sources both web and people based respectively
> and have arrived at a conclusion to migrate to Canada. Me and my partner have a devised a 'plan' that we think could make it
> a little hassle free. My gf will be enrolling into a Toronto university for her MBA, finish her program and find a job while I continue
> to work in Dubai. When she gets her green card we plan to get married. Then she returns back to Canada while I continue my
> ...


**********************

FYI, it is the US where you get green cards, not Canada


----------



## Rutilius (Jan 22, 2011)

bisurah said:


> I am an unmarried Indian working in Dubai. I have gone through innumerable sources both web and people based respectively
> and have arrived at a conclusion to migrate to Canada. Me and my partner have a devised a 'plan' that we think could make it
> a little hassle free. My gf will be enrolling into a Toronto university for her MBA, finish her program and find a job while I continue
> to work in Dubai. When she gets her green card we plan to get married. Then she returns back to Canada while I continue my
> ...


LOL!

This sounds like a movie script!

But here's my 2 pence.... Your gf reaches canada only to discover that there is no green card... She gets depressed and frustrated and feels that her bf's badly researched plans have gotten her into a rut. She studies at uni by day and flips burgers by night. Fed up with saving enough just to pay for a daily call to her supposedly rich bf in Dubai, she meets an indian naturalized canadian, gets married has a couple of kids... All this while her bf sweats it out in the sweltering heat of Dubai, making money by the Dirham, spending it on increasing house rents, fines, saliks, tasjeel...


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

As already mentioned, your gf would be strivibg to get ger Permanent Residence (PR) not greencard, we are not the States. She would first have to graduate at least a 2 year program, then get a graduate work permit to get at least one year work experience and then she can apply for PR under this class.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi,

Your idea is ok. I immigrated to Canada and wish you best of luck. As some of my colleagues mentioned, the permanent resident card is the Canadian "Green Card", we call it PR card.

You are right do not get married because if you do and she attends her studies in Canada you are automatically liable for income tax. 

However, I would recommend her to seek the top MBA schools in Canada. Studying in Canada open doors because there is a path to immigration by attending university studies.

Well I did not want to add more ideas in your head. Have you noticed that the Canadian Dollar is almost at pair with the US dollar ? She could attend a better ranked MBA school for the same price in Canada and that's in US.

In US, if I am not mistaken, they also have a path for immigration after finishing higher education. You would need to do some research. I am not sure how much you folks are willing to commit, but Toronto MBA is expensive and you can attend a better school in US. Actually, several Canadians are doing in US because the loonie got stronger.

You folks could go to the US first and if you still want to go to Canada you definitely can. Canadian companies praise a lot American Experience.

Good luck


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

I just wanted to correct one thing: if you get married and she gets the pr card you are liable for income tax....sorry for that


----------



## bisurah (Oct 28, 2011)

*Appreciate your reply*

Our budget is 15000 CAD and I found out that the only 'decent' MBA school within this budget in Canada is George Brown College. Their MBA program is 1 year. Is this not a good school?. If not can you advise any other alternative?. Please donot hesitate to give out any kind of info as we need all the info we can get. We are basically from India and came to Dubai with the intent of migrating to Canada as I have heard they the probability of getting a ticket to migrate to Canada is higher from here. My gf does have her uncles and aunts in Toronto and Manitoba. Does that help?. We can apply for a visa to migrate directly from Dubai but my friend has spent 50000 AED and the whole process took him 2 years. He is finally going to Ottawa next month. I have found out that it is always better to get a Canadian degree to get a job in Canada than spending alot on a non Canadian one. 

So what do you think I should?. Any help is welcome


----------



## bisurah (Oct 28, 2011)

*Other alternatives*

Our budget (savings) is 15000 CAD and I found out that the only 'decent' MBA school within this budget in Canada is George Brown College. Their MBA program is 1 year. Is this not a good school?. If not can you advise any other alternative?. Please donot hesitate to give out any kind of info as we need all the info we can get. We are basically from India and came to Dubai with the intent of migrating to Canada as I have heard they the probability of getting a ticket to migrate to Canada is higher from here. My gf does have her uncles and aunts in Toronto and Manitoba. Does that help?. We can apply for a visa to migrate directly from Dubai but my friend has spent 50000 AED and the whole process took him 2 years. He is finally going to Ottawa next month. I have found out that it is always better to get a Canadian degree to get a job in Canada than spending alot on a non Canadian one. 

Since you have already migrated could you help out with the best possible solution?. I really appreciate you for taking the time to reply me


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

This will only work if you succeed in finding a job that qualifies for a permanent resident visa or a temporary work visa after your graduating. With an MBA, at this moment, that could be the biggest problem... (and of course: the monney!)


----------



## bisurah (Oct 28, 2011)

*Best Approach?*

Thank you for your valuable suggestion. So what according to you should be the best approach?. We want to be in Canada within the next 3 years. Thats our target.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

bisurah said:


> Our budget (savings) is 15000 CAD and I found out that the only 'decent' MBA school within this budget in Canada is George Brown College. Their MBA program is 1 year. Is this not a good school?.


Never heard of it. I would save more and go after the top ones honestly. You can check many websites for the rankings. Have a look at Financial Times, business week rankings. She has to do some research.



bisurah said:


> We are basically from India and came to Dubai with the intent of migrating to Canada as I have heard they the probability of getting a ticket to migrate to Canada is higher from here. My gf does have her uncles and aunts in Toronto and Manitoba. Does that help?..


For that you need to check the immigration rules (Federal). I think it does with her uncle there she will get some points.



bisurah said:


> We can apply for a visa to migrate directly from Dubai but my friend has spent 50000 AED and the whole process took him 2 years. He is finally going to Ottawa next month. I have found out that it is always better to get a Canadian degree to get a job in Canada than spending alot on a non Canadian one.


You are right, but you need more than 15K CAD for a reputable school. If you are looking for a way to immigrate quicker by attending school then I would say go for it, but check the immigration rules to see that attending an MBA will offer you a path towards residency. 



bisurah said:


> Since you have already migrated could you help out with the best possible solution?. I really appreciate you for taking the time to reply me


Each person's context is different. I cannot make a decision for you. You will have to decide what you want. If you want to immigrate quicker then check the immigration rules to see whether her doing an MBA in Canada will offer that path and how long. Are you planning to support her ? you gotta do the maths.

Good luck


----------



## bisurah (Oct 28, 2011)

*Thanks a ton*

You have been a great help. Thanks a bunch


----------

